

Q&A: Mark Abene, from 'Phiber Optik' to security guru - neuro
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10270582-83.html

======
neuro
Most would naively call them "crackers," although hacking in the 80s for some
kids weren't just about phreaking. Back then, some would do anything to get on
telenet and tymnet for discovering weird and wacky systems. They're not from
academia, so expect "crackers" as their sir name. Even after 20 years, some
systems in these networks were so sensitive in nature they will never see
print, but you certainly do get a glimpse as to what happened before operation
sundevil in the article.

------
andeka
I read his book in high school. Masters of Deception. I really liked it.

